# Another attempt



## Brumar72 (Aug 29, 2021)

Today an 'emerald' kitless fountain pen. Green stabilized elm burl with green pearl kirinite for section, wood insertion and finial. Straight model weighting 18,5g, 14mm barrel diameter and 16mm cap diameter. Length when capped 140mm.
Featuring a Bock steel nib with a Schmidt converter. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 29, 2021)

Very nice. Love the timber.


----------



## SteveJ (Aug 29, 2021)

Very pretty pen.  What is the "emerald kitless?"


----------



## Brumar72 (Aug 29, 2021)

SteveJ said:


> Very pretty pen.  What is the "emerald kitless?"


I just called the pen emerald because of the green of the stabilization resin and the acrylic segments...


----------



## CjG78 (Aug 29, 2021)

Lovely mate. I love the pairing of those materials. Lovely shape and finish!


----------



## alanemorrison (Aug 29, 2021)

Nice job, Marco. You have found a lovely piece of elm there.

Alan


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 29, 2021)

Beautiful work.


----------



## sorcerertd (Aug 29, 2021)

Wow, that's a gorgeous piece of wood!  Love the pairing with the kirinite, too.  It this is an attempt, I'd call it a successful one.


----------



## RichAldrich (Aug 30, 2021)

Great Pen!  Love the wood!


----------

